# Puy de Fou



## Pauljenny (Sep 9, 2018)

As we're stuck with going through France, we may as well enjoy ourselves.
Management fancies a look at Puy de Fou, having enjoyed Kynren so much.
Can anyone give me a valid argument that might talk her out of it?..
It's not the money.... Honest!
Any tips or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## QFour (Sep 9, 2018)

We went and honestly, I really didn’t enjoy it.  It’s all outside and even though the day had been hot, by the time it got going I was freezing.  They kindly sell you a blanket, which wouldn’t keep a gnat warm, and charge you a ridiculous price for it.

The show went totally over my head, even though you can plug yourself into an English translation.  It went on and on and on.  I’m still mystified as to what I was actually watching.  So, my advice is save your money and don’t bother.

Mrs QFour


----------



## sasquatch (Sep 9, 2018)

Its like Kynren only tons better! There is an aire at the site worth using if you stay for the evening show. As for the heat last time we were there they had misters strategically located around the park. We started going over 20 years ago and have been regular visitors,it has now expanded to include a Roman style villa hotel. It even has its own autoroute access road, The falconry and jousting displays are well worth seeing as are the various shows in the themed 'villages'. The fireworks at the show are some of the best I have seen,There is also an English booking office Puy du Fou
Well worth a visit-its a theme park,but not as we know it.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 9, 2018)

sasquatch said:


> Its like Kynren only tons better! There is an aire at the site worth using if you stay for the evening show. As for the heat last time we were there they had misters strategically located around the park. We started going over 20 years ago and have been regular visitors,it has now expanded to include a Roman style villa hotel. It even has its own autoroute access road, The falconry and jousting displays are well worth seeing as are the various shows in the themed 'villages'. The fireworks at the show are some of the best I have seen,There is also an English booking office Puy du Fou
> Well worth a visit-its a theme park,but not as we know it.



Bu99er !
That's not the convincing argument that I was looking for.
Looks like I'll just have to go and enjoy it..
Thanks.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 9, 2018)

Put some booze in a soft bag under coat with a plastic pipe to suck on,the night will pass with ease paul.:wave:


----------



## yeoblade (Sep 9, 2018)

We looked a going when nearby and I decided it wasn't  worth our time, our money, the effort , distress to the dog, distress to me, 

*So we Didn't go*

Is that the answer you needed

(However trip advisor seems to disagree with me)


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 9, 2018)

yeoblade said:


> We looked a going when nearby and I decided it wasn't  worth our time, our money, the effort , distress to the dog, distress to me,
> 
> *So we Didn't go*
> 
> ...



Cheers.
I'm now looking for a dog to adopt.:lol-053:


----------



## yeoblade (Sep 9, 2018)

However next week we're going to Puy de Dome and Puy de Mary and other Puys in the Massif Central.

So what exactly is a PUY?


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 9, 2018)

A hill or high place, appen.


----------



## clf86ha (Sep 9, 2018)

it's an amazingly superb place..pfft to kynren...puy de fou blows it out the water


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 10, 2018)

Looking at their website, there's  no vacancies  at all.. A glitch?
Can't we just bimble up in the van and buy tickets?
I've emailed them.. But as the French say.. Pffft!


----------



## Bigshug (Sep 11, 2018)

Most camp sites in the area can sell tickets at a reduced price.


----------



## moonshadow (Sep 12, 2018)

How come you are driving down through France, thought you were going to Santander/Bilbao?


----------



## bazzybabes (Sep 12, 2018)

moonshadow said:


> How come you are driving down through France, thought you were going to Santander/Bilbao?



So did I, but read this post:

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...8-spain-portugal-where-you-58.html#post964741 _post 579_


----------



## QFour (Sep 12, 2018)

We used the Aire on site. Absolutely packed. We found a place and the guy next to us suggested we put the awning out otherwise someone would be in the small gap we had next to us. Very busy. Take a torch and remember where you parked I have never seen so many MH’s in one place.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 12, 2018)

QFour said:


> We used the Aire on site. Absolutely packed. We found a place and the guy next to us suggested we put the awning out otherwise someone would be in the small gap we had next to us. Very busy. Take a torch and remember where you parked I have never seen so many MH’s in one place.



What time of the year did you go ?
We plan to arrive Tomorrow, early doors, and leave Saturday.
We'll best all your comments in mind.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 12, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> What time of the year did you go ?
> We plan to arrive Tomorrow, early doors, and leave Saturday.
> We'll bear all your comments in mind.


Hello? Something odd here?


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 12, 2018)

moonshadow said:


> How come you are driving down through France, thought you were going to Santander/Bilbao?



Second best, Sue. So while we're here, with nothing better to do.... We're going to enjoy ourselves.


----------



## sasquatch (Sep 12, 2018)

The first time we went there was no aire,we stayed on the carpark close to the entrance as did many others.


----------



## QFour (Sep 12, 2018)

We were there towards the end of July.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 12, 2018)

QFour said:


> We were there towards the end of July.



Thanks for the heads up. As that's peak holiday time, we're reasonably confident we'll be ok, if we arrive tomorrow.
We're parked on a a lovely, empty aire, 84 miles away, at Jans, just off th N137, north of Nantes . Beautiful village, but deserted.
Still, we're sat outside reading by the security lights.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Sep 12, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Thanks for the heads up. As that's peak holiday time, we're reasonably confident we'll be ok, if we arrive tomorrow.
> We're parked on a a lovely, empty aire, 84 miles away, at Jans, just off th N137, north of Niort . Beautiful village, but deserted.
> Still, we're sat outside reading by the security lights.



Hi Paul, hope you are both well and enjoying your trip down. The Aire you are on certainly looks a nice place especially the town church. Been having a quick look on Puy de Fuy ,looks like a great place to see, hope you manage to get tickets . We are out tonight in Fuzeta for a night with Domingos and friends just having a cheeky G&T right now :cheers: Anyway, looking forward to catching up soon, hope you brung your thermals with you as it topped 37 deg. here this afternoon !!


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 12, 2018)

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Hi Paul, hope you are both well and enjoying your trip down. The Aire you are on certainly looks a nice place especially the town church. Been having a quick look on Puy de Fuy ,looks like a great place to see, hope you manage to get tickets . We are out tonight in Fuzeta for a night with Domingos and friends just having a cheeky G&T right now :cheers: Anyway, looking forward to catching up soon, hope you brung your thermals with you as it topped 37 deg. here this afternoon !!



Cheers Gary.
We're sat outside, reading by the security lights, have to wave my arms, every 15 minutes,to activate the PIR . switch. Still in shorts and tee shirts.
Don't know when we'll get back.. 37 degrees might be a little too warm for us. 
Enjoy yourselves in Fuzeta.


----------



## spigot (Sep 14, 2018)

QFour said:


> We used the Aire on site. Absolutely packed. We found a place and the guy next to us suggested we put the awning out otherwise someone would be in the small gap we had next to us. Very busy. Take a torch and remember where you parked I have never seen so many MH’s in one place.



*Sounds Dreadful!*


----------



## QFour (Sep 14, 2018)

It was and the show was as well.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 14, 2018)

QFour said:


> It was and the show was as well.



We feel so sorry for you, .
.

It's totally different today. We've been here 9 hours and have seen 4 huge  spectaculars.... The Knights of the Round Table, The Vikings, The Secret of the Lance and The Three Musketeers.. Every one a gob smacking extravaganza. Plus a number of little sideshows, to fill in between. Most of the dialogue was in O- level French. The staff were enthusiastic and helpful.

We did the motorhomers thing of taking drinks and snacks in and only bought 2 coffees and an excellent large loaf.
We're resting in the van and eating properly.
Back on duty, for another musical sideshow and then  the fireworks spectacular at 9.30.
Then, s0d the expense, we're going to stop overnight on the 9€ aire.

Probably won't stir until after lunch.
It's much better than Kynren because the shows are in ½ hour interludes, rather than the intensive 90 minutes binge.
Cant wait for this evening.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 15, 2018)

Just coming round.. We've been unable to talk about anything else,today.
The finale was just too.magnificent to describe here.
We've only driven 60 miles to the aire at Vasles, near Poitiers... What a charming place!
All facilities, quiet and roomy. A short walk to the village centre. Moules and Frites to die for, washed down with Pelforth brown ale.
I might have to change my mind about France.
Gotta be near Bordeaux tomorrow.


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 15, 2018)

I'll add the aire at Vasles to the POIs ...

Thanks


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 16, 2018)

Our pleasure, Chris.
We didn't realise that you didn't know about this aire. It's on other websites, Stampercops and Nark4pite..Allegedly.
5 stars from us.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 16, 2018)

Discussing Puy du Fou with our grandsons, who spent a weekend there, last year, We did in 12½ hours what they did in 2 days. We did the same shows in exactly the same order.
 45 minutes on the phone and still as fresh in their minds as ours.
.

When we told them about overhearing a Brit lady on the phone,  trying to describe the place.. She kept on calling it ," Foo wee de poo, "... The lads were most impressed.
So that's what we'll call it from now on.


----------

